# Please tell me I got a Rhom this time...



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Got'em from the fish catcher. I think he had a rough ride over here, but is doing fine now. How's he look?


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

nice rhom, almost 100% sure. Can you get a better side profile shot?


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

yes we need a better shot but it does reseamble TFC's Guyana rhoms.


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

PiranhaMaster, dang your good. That is exactly what I ordered from TFC was the Guyana Rhom. It's hard to get a good side shot cause he's still hiding a lot, but here is a pic w/ him right next to my Dragon Eel, which I think is a pretty mean looking creature. I don't know how long he's gonna last though?


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

uh, what is that thing next to the piranha? is that the dragon fish, a type of goby?


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

nice lookin p ya got there that dragon eel is tight


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Paul, it's a Dragon Eel. He is PURPLE and is very cool to watch. I like ugly mean looking fish. He swims very unique and has a big mouth when he opens it. Though he has already got a chunk taken out of his side from the P. Yet he still isn't scared of it and they have been side by side 24/7. Who knows?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: ash is usaully very good with his id
and if he is not sure he asked us here
so if he says its a rhom it is


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

say bye bye to that dragon eel


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

Body count: 1 Dragon Eel, 1 Rope fish, 2 Channel cats and a large African Clawed Frog.


----------

